# Annoying Tablet



## reaverson (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey I have a Bamboo pen and touch which I've just started using to draw with.

But I already hate it because wherever I use pen on the tablet area, the cursor is always corresponding to it on the screen area. 

Do you guys draw like this and get use to it or is there another way?


----------



## Aden (Jan 17, 2011)

reaverson said:


> But I already hate it because wherever I use pen on the tablet area, the cursor is always corresponding to it on the screen area.


 
...Is there really any other feasible way for it to work? I mean, in my opinion, a tablet doing relative movements like a mouse would be frustrating as hell.


----------



## Jw (Jan 17, 2011)

Erm... it takes getting used to, but that's pretty much how all tablets work. if you're talking about it being difficult to control, you should try some of the tutorials and set-up features that come with it to help train your tablet.

With time it gets easier.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 17, 2011)

?? no it sounds like it's working the way it's supposed to

think of it this way: when you want to draw in a certain corner of a piece of paper, do you drag an apparatus across the paper to get there, or do you just pick up your pen and draw in that corner? that's basically what a tablet lets you do - draw on the screen as if it was a piece of paper. It takes getting used to because you're not used to not looking at where your hand is, but give it some time.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 17, 2011)

Uhhh...that's how tablets work. If it seems too hard to control, though, compared to the movements of your pen, make sure that the tablet is installed properly.


----------



## Taralack (Jan 17, 2011)

reaverson said:


> But I already hate it because wherever I use pen on the tablet area, the cursor is always corresponding to it on the screen area.


 
That's how tablets are supposed to work. What were you expecting it to be like? a


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jan 17, 2011)

Toraneko said:


> That's how tablets are supposed to work. What were you expecting it to be like? a


 
Draw for him and make instant art of course.


----------



## Willow (Jan 17, 2011)

Unless you mean that whenever you put the pen to the tablet without actually doing anything it does something, then I'm not seeing where the problem is. They're supposed to do that and you just have to get used to using it. 

But if it's clicking on things without you even doing anything and just letting the pen hover above the tablet, take the nib out and let the pen sit for about 30 minutes to an hour. Then put the nib back in the pen and it should work fine. But I highly doubt this is your problem.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 17, 2011)

Willow said:


> Unless you mean that whenever you put the pen to the tablet without actually doing anything it does something, then I'm not seeing where the problem is. They're supposed to do that and you just have to get used to using it.
> 
> But if it's clicking on things without you even doing anything and just letting the pen hover above the tablet, take the nib out and let the pen sit for about 30 minutes to an hour. Then put the nib back in the pen and it should work fine. But I highly doubt this is your problem.


 I'm thinking OP doesn't understand the concept of a tablet...


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 17, 2011)

It's honestly something you have to get used to.  It's another way of thinking and requires a slight shift in hand/eye coordination.  With practice it becomes MUCH easier, and an incredible tool in doing art.

I suggest practicing by tracing stuff.  That way you get a handle on how the pen and tablet work together.  I love my Bamboo, but I still prefer to work with paper and pencil.  Only now I can scan in my sketches, then trace an outline of the image and colour it in Photoshop with the Bamboo 

Keep trying it, soon you'll get the hang of it ^_^


----------



## Willow (Jan 18, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> I'm thinking OP doesn't understand the concept of a tablet...


 I'm pretty sure it is too.


----------



## reaverson (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks I guess. Just though the tablet just picks of where the cursor was before


----------



## Zenia (Jan 18, 2011)

Perhaps then, it is set to 'mouse mode'. You can go into the tablet setting and change it to 'pen mode'. Then the top right of the tablet will always be the top right of the screen and so forth.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 18, 2011)

Here's a neat little trick:  Measure the size of the tablet's active area, take a screenshot of your desktop then print it out exactly to that size.  Overlay it on the tablet area and you now have a cheat sheet for what area of the pad equals what area of the screen.  (My sister did that with her Photoshop window so she could get used to using the tablet.)


----------



## knibitz (Jan 18, 2011)

I think I get what you're trying to say.
your tablet isn't tracking where your pen it, if you're pen is down and you drag it across the surface, your cursor will move, but if you put your pen at one point, pick up the pen and move it to another point, it doesn't move?

Sounds like your drivers aren't installed properly.
Go to the wacom website and reinstall the drivers for our OS 
 that should work.


(unless the bamboo pen doesn't do screen "tracking"??? I know it's a tiny surface, so maybe??)


----------



## Love! (Jan 18, 2011)

Stratadrake said:


> Here's a neat little trick:  Measure the size of the tablet's active area, take a screenshot of your desktop then print it out exactly to that size.  Overlay it on the tablet area and you now have a cheat sheet for what area of the pad equals what area of the screen.  (My sister did that with her Photoshop window so she could get used to using the tablet.)


i'm sure you're already aware of this, but that's brilliant


----------

